# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Wie stark sind die Nebenwirkungen einer Salvage-Bestrahlung wirklich?

## goodhope

Liebe Mitstreiter, nun ist meine OP 4 Wochen her, und ich bin wirklich zufrieden mit meinen Genesungsfortschritten, was Kontinenz betrifft. Leider muss ich mit noch mit einer Bestrahlung rechnen, Muggelino hat schon recht. Hier auf #5 legt Prof. Schostak dar, was ich schon befürchtet habe. Des Weiteren habe ich im persönlichen Umfeld schon wahre Horrorstories über Inkontinenz, Stuhlinkontinenz und bleibende erektile Dysfunktion gehört. Das sind sicher Einzelfälle, nicht repräsentativ. Gibt es irgendwo einen verlässlichen Überblick?

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hermann,

die Nebenwirkungen hängen davon ab, wie viel Zeit zwischen Operation und Bestrahlung vergeht. Dies steht so auch im Basiswissen und ich habe einen Strahlentherapeuten gehört, der meinte man solle ein Jahr nach der Operation warten. Dagegen werden aber sicher einige Forumsleser protestieren. 

Meine persönliche Therapieempfehlung wäre also erstmal abzuwarten wie sich der PSA Wert entwickelt. Wenn der PSA Wert einen irgendwann nervös macht, mit einer Hormontherapie beginnen. Diese ist vor einer Bestrahlung sowieso sinnvoll. Und dann in etwa einem Jahr bestrahlen - dies aus dem Gesichtspunkt möglichst wenig Nebenwirkungen zu riskieren. 

Wenn Du sagst, langfristige Nebenwirkungen sind mir Schnuppe, ich will so schnell wie möglich den Tumor weiter bekämpfen, dann machst Du eine adjuvante Bestrahlung kurz nach der Operation.

Georg

----------


## goodhope

Lieber Georg, vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Das Basiswissen hatte ich schon gelesen, ich wollte nur mal wissen, was zwischen best case und worst case realistisch zu erwarten ist. Aber das muss man wohl auf sich zukommen lassen. LG, Hemann

----------


## Docleco

Lieber goodhope,
Ich kann hier nur aus der Beobachtungsposition berichten. Mein Vater wurde Anfang Februar operiert, Anfang Juni bekam er 30 Bestrahlungen. Ein Tag später sind wir mit ihm nach Portugal in den Urlaub geflogen. Die erste Woche war er erschöpft. Die Urinmenge hatte sich auf 170 ml reduziert, er hatte überfallartige, blutige Durchfälle und starke Schmerzen beim Stuhlgang. Die Kontinenz war wie nach der OP .... in Normalsituationen kontinent, bei plötzlichen Bewegungen verlor er ein wenig Urin. In der 2. Woche ging es täglich bergauf. Heute ist die Blasenfüllmenge bei 470 ml, der Stuhlgang hat sich absolut normalisiert, die Kontinenz unverändert. Mein Vater ist 75 und derzeit geht es ihm so gut, dass er meint er wäre ein Simulant, wenn er es nicht besser wüsste.

Herzlichst Constanze

----------

